# Using Skins



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the right section, but it's relevant. This was made for my youtube, thought you might like to see.


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

fantastic video - love how you are beeing quite all movie ;P


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

mopep said:


> fantastic video - love how you are beeing quite all movie ;P


 Thank you, the silent filming was inspired by the Japanese Rubik's cuber, Yu Nakajima, and my bushcrafting friend, Freejutube (please check his channel, if you like that kind of thing)


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done Whip, thanks, enjoyed that.
Philly


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> fantastic video - love how you are beeing quite all movie ;P


 Thank you, the silent filming was inspired by the Japanese Rubik's cuber, Yu Nakajima, and my bushcrafting friend, Freejutube (please check his channel, if you like that kind of thing)
[/quote]

Thanks for both your movie and the link to "Freejutube". Cool stuff.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for watching Philly, Jakerock; glad you like the link jake, spread the word (tee-hee)


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool video and very informative! Thanks for sharing. I was curious, did you just use sodium chloride and coat it thoroughly into the skin? Can you pm me the steps if you don't mind. Something I want to try in the fall through hunting season. Thanks.


----------

